# First Plane



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

I needed a plane and like the cheapskate mutt that I am I bough a cheap 14€ plane and I spent fourteen hours trying to make her work... 
Let us not talk about this again. 
Until I use it to make something cool with. (Hint: it will not be a woodworking tool)

This was a few weeks ago and since then I decided to save and buy the best tools and never compromise.

What I need is to just remove lots of stock fast. I don't care if the plane leaves a rough finish; I actually prefer a rough finish that I can leave or sand off with my Belt Sander or some Sandpaper untill I get a Smoothing or Jointer Plane

I also need to be able to plane over knots. doing so with the horrendous P.O.S that I bough, ruined the blade; ON SOFT PINE!!!

So, I am eyeing this one: 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/veritas-scrub-plane-ax724613

And this bad girl happens to be just within my budget. 

But I know nothing about about Planes so I would gladly accept your two cents. 
(I would accept bigger donations when I make a Patreon profile )


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Or maybe I would be better with what Marc Spagnuolo suggests here?

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/woodworking-hand-tools/handplane-need

That would be beyond my budged but still cheaper than a Jointer or a Planer or a Combination Jointer-Planer. More quieter too. 

The problem is that I cannot test any of these tools. I know woodworkers but their planes are almost exclusively used as decorations and paper-weights. Market demands cheap Melamine and you don't plane melamine.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

make your own scrub for little or no money by cambering the blade on a jack plane.

the scrub is the least demanding (in terms of precision) of any of the hand planes, and even after the "conversion" the jack is usable as a normal jack plane merely by dropping in a spare (non-cambered) iron.

save your $$ for all those other tools you know you're going to want.

google "convert jack plane to scrub plane" or some variation on that phrase, and you'll find a ton of ink on the subject.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Scinzon said:


> But I know nothing about about Planes so I would gladly accept your two cents.
> (I would accept bigger donations when I make a Patreon profile )


Here is my 2 cents: 
Look at some of the furniture Masterpieces the old European Masters built. This was made with wooden block planes, before sandpaper was invented. 
A high quality, expensive plane will not guarantee good results. 
The plane is one of the most difficult hand tools to master. Many old "woodworkers" still can't use a hand plane worth a damn. That's the truth. Most any steel bedded plane is superior to a wood framed plane, 
but the learning curve can be long. #1 rule: Keep the blade razor sharp. 
Set the plane to remove the wood is thin strips you can almost see through. Hold the plane at a slight angle to the grain. 
Good for your cardiovascular. Ha.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

john sayles, this is what I was going to do, but the best planes available here are the new Stanleys which contrary to the old Stanleys need a lot of tuning according to reviews. 
I am not well equipped to perform these tasks on any metals and I know no one who can do that for me.

I am trying to get an old plane from someone but no one is selling at the moment. Trash-picking is another option; in that case, I will take the whole dumpster. 



Toolman50
Thanks for your two cents! That makes sense.
Currently I am making rustic style projects using pallet wood. This can make a good practice. If I mess thing up, I will mess them up even more and make the project look really old and beaten up. Some will pay extra for that. 

To be honest the learning curve does not scare me as much as having to tune up a really bad plane or refurbishing an old electric Jointer.

Also, a small metal detector for any nails and staples in the pallet-wood is in the works.

Exercise is always good.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Scinzon said:


> Toolman50
> Thanks for your two cents! That makes sense.
> Currently I am making rustic style projects using pallet wood. This can make a good practice. If I mess thing up, I will mess them up even more and make the project look really old and beaten up. Some will pay extra for that.



If you're using old pallet wood, I don't think a fine-tuned plane will be needed. Some of those old pallets are toxic. It would probably be best if they were left in the sun for several months. I would not want wood that had been soaked in chemicals or chicken blood in my shop. 
EVERYTHING goes on a pallet.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Toolman50 said:


> If you're using old pallet wood, I don't think a fine-tuned plane will be needed. Some of those old pallets are toxic. It would probably be best if they were left in the sun for several months. I would not want wood that had been soaked in chemicals or chicken blood in my shop.
> EVERYTHING goes on a pallet.


I get the pallets from a pet store. They should not be very toxic. I wouldn't make kitchenware from this wood though...

Anyway, considering the options here, I will either have to go with tools that I cannot tune even a little, or order better ones from somewhere like the UK.

Having decided to avoid Stanley, Axminster Rider series is an option, but their blades are not so good according to reviews and I would need to get a better blade. With these costs combined, a Veritas or Lie Nielsen are just a few dollars more.

Chicken blood ain't that bad. Use hot air or a torch and everything will be disinfected. :wink2: Not that I would pick any pallets that have blood on them...


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am with you I hate buying tools that are **** rather pay the money and do it once then deal with **** tools and in the end buy the nicer stuff from the very beginning. I personally am looking at the Lie Nielson. And Clifton brand stuff but at 250-400 each hand plane I am going to wait until I have more experience in wood joinery to make hose purchases. But until then I am going to buy any good deals I come across flea markets yard sale eBay stuff like that I purchased in the last 2 weeks my first hand plane and also 3 others. I noticed with older tools here is still quality for cheap prices . These are the planes I purchased a 

Stanley Bailey type 11 #5 made in 1910-1918
Stanley Bailey type 15 #3 made in 1932 or somewhere around there 
Standely model #190 rabbit plane 
Stanley made in England in like 1970 ( piece of **** compared to he others plastic handles I am giving it away 


For me I did some research and here is what I have decided for cheap so under 30 dollars per plane and nothing newer then a type 15 Stanley Bailey. This is a rule I am going to go by to save myself from wasting money on a crap product. I am not saying the new Stanley's aren't good but If I am going to buy old tools I want them to be nice and sturdy! These planes will be rusted and nasty but invest in equipment and stuff to clean them up is worth it. The type 11 I just refurbished is amazing and after I do upgrade no need to sale because they are vintage and nice to just have around to keep even if your not using them if that makes since to you so the money spent on them is not really a waste if you upgrade later. Here is a picture of the plane I just refurbished myself first time ever refurbishing anything 

End the end you can have great quality and cheap! Just make sure to know what to look for to get both. These planes came be bought for 10-30 USD I set my self at a $30 max purchase price and it was fun to refurbish it also and you learn a lot about the tools at he same time 


Before picture and an after picture


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

Also after I finished refurbishing the plane I am having trouble with it but.... I am pretty damn sure it's my fault due to me not setting the plane up correctly with the chip breaker and the mouth of the plane and fog so when I get home today I am going to regions the chip breaker and reset the frog and mouth also doesn't help I don't have a work bench so testing is a bitch.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

If I find a good old plane, she is coming home.
But to be honest, I never found any tools in the trash, save for toy tools, and in the only flea market around you can find all kinds of excrement but usually no tools. No one here really wants old tools so they end up in scrap yards. If you know the right person and you ask at the right time or if you happen to be at the right place at the right time, this is another story and you are very lucky if it happens.

Ordering online is not worth it. Outside the E.U customs will charge as much taxes that it will equal the price of a brand new Lie Nielsen from Axminster or an other European store. 
From inside the E.U, shipping from a civilian or a small business would be €30-ish, adding to a sum of about €100 including refurbishing supplies and all the extra costs. Add another €100 and you can afford a brand new Lie Nielsen.


Amazing work refurbishing that plane!


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

If you wan't my advice here is the plane I would buy or one like it.This is the first plane I bought and since I've learned to use it and keep it sharp have since picked up a few good quality used ones.I am getting ready to modify it into a scrub plane.I would modify it to a scrub plane which would just take some blade grinding and sharpening..You wont have much money in it and if you can't master it you will have the same problems that you would have with a $175 Veritas and only be out a little money..Scrub plane depth adjustment is not as critical as say a bench plane.However it must be super sharp.If you could master that then I would think about a Veritas or Lie Nielson.Here it is. http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-12-40...F8&qid=1462315573&sr=8-1&keywords=bench+plane


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice job on that plane.Hey you know you can pick up old Craftsman planes for a song and they're perfectly good quality planes.I picked this one up at a flea market for $20 and the blade was already sharpened.All I've done is put it to use it up to this day


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Youtube for scrub plane basics and conversion.Here's your neighbor Scinzon and my go to guy for this kind of stuff.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

This will help you immensely with adjusting whichever plane you get be it cheap or expensive.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

You won't go wrong with the veritas planes! However, they are really really expensive. I think a veritas brand Scrub plane is the last one I'd buy! Any plane can be used as a Scrub plane as long as the iron is decent. Buy an old coffin smoother, and camber the iron. Or any old jack plane and do the same. 

Or hell, if you're buying veritas, get a veritas jack plane, and buy an extra iron! Put a heavy camber on that second iron and swap it out to use the plane as a scrub plane. Then you'll also have a very functional jack plane.

I'm not sure why you'd rule out old Stanley's just because they're in rough shape... The plane in a previous post that was refurbished looked rough initially, and a lot of work was done to make it shiny again. However, if the moving parts still move, and the rust is all only surface rust, all that plane needed to be functional was for the blade to be sharpened! I use one that is similarly rusty, and it works great! The sole was still flat, and some steel wool removed the surface rust on the sole. I just left it on most of the rest of the plane.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Veritas and Lie Nielsen might be expensive, but you have to do no tuning other than perhaps sharpening the blade a little or changing the secondary bevel angle.
I am not a particularly lazy person; the reason I would avoid any tuning is that I do not have the tools and jigs for the job and also a really bad plane will require days or weeks of work and it might not worth it at the end (unless you have access to a machinist's workshop). I would prefer to refurbish a century old Stanley instead.

New Stanleys get really bad reviews. They can be as the trash made in Asia for the cheapskates in the western market, or decent. However, most reviews agree that the new irons are not very good and should be replaced.

SB4s do not seem to be available here. Only SB3s for 30-40€.

I was thinking going with a jack plane, but will modifying a blade and using the plane as a scrub effect any warranty? 

I am also considering this one, thanks to Marc Spagnuolo: http://www.axminster.co.uk/lie-nielsen-no-62-low-angle-jack-plane-421008
Because of my limited budget (this one will require like 95% of it ) and space this makes better sense, especially since I am beginner and I have lots of things to learn.


As for sharpening, I have sharpened knifes and chisels before. It takes time because I am not skilled with Bench Grinders and I prefer the control of working slowly by hand, but the resulting blades are scary sharp. All the chisels that I use in my Wooden Shotglass video were sharpened by me.
https://youtu.be/xMedsaq-dE8?t=597


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

That low angle Veritas jack plane probably will not work for a scrub plane.If you're set on a good quality plane I'd stick to a standard angle.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys look what the UPS truck dropped off today.It's beautiful.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What did it set you back if you don't mind me asking


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Warranty? I'd never thought about a warranty on a plane. I mean, what could possibly break? And all you'd be changing is the profile of the blade. I think it's a little silly to think that sharpening a blade could void a warranty. 

I still have a hard time believing that you can't find old stanley jack planes on eBay for a reasonable price, but I suppose you've done your research. 

The low angle jack might be nice to have around, but I'm not sure how it'll do as a scrub plane. Also, if you haven't really used many planes before, it might be best to get something a bit more standard/traditional to get a better grasp of what exactly you want in a plane. I know you have used that cheap modern plane, but since it is so low quality I'm not sure it counts. 

Anyway good luck figuring out how to spend that money that seems to be burning a hole in your pocket! I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

$175.I used extra income from a part time job with a moving company to buy it and other tools that I wouldn't normally be able buy.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

trentwilson43056 said:


> That low angle Veritas jack plane probably will not work for a scrub plane.If you're set on a good quality plane I'd stick to a standard angle.


True, but the Toothed Blade seems to do quite a good job.



trentwilson43056 said:


> Hey guys look what the UPS truck dropped off today.It's beautiful.


Awesome!!!



ryan50hrl said:


> What did it set you back if you don't mind me asking


Me? Low budget and uncertainty about my choices since I am beginner. Also, the Jack won't be available from Axminster for at least four weeks.



jeremymcon said:


> Warranty? I'd never thought about a warranty on a plane. I mean, what could possibly break? And all you'd be changing is the profile of the blade. I think it's a little silly to think that sharpening a blade could void a warranty.
> 
> I still have a hard time believing that you can't find old stanley jack planes on eBay for a reasonable price, but I suppose you've done your research.
> 
> ...


Deeper cuts should require more force, so if something goes bad about the plane the store might not accept it back and blame it on the modified blade. And returning a plane is a possibility when you buy new low quality plane.

I can find old Stanleys, but the cheap ones are from outside the E.U, meaning higher shipping and customs charges that will sum up to as much as a brand new Lie Nielsen No. 62 Set will cost. 

Paying 100-130€ (withing the E.U) and having to refurbish the whole plane is not really worth it because I do not have the proper tools and I don't know anyone who has them. If we add only the cost of a new blade, which is a reasonable assumption, we are about 20% less than buying a brand new Lie Nielsen or 0% away from a brand new Veritas.

If I find a good old one locally for 30-50€ that would be a keeper I guess. If I find one for free, I will praise Jesus and take her home.

Yes, I do still consider myself as a "Plane Virgin". :wink2:

I am not eager to spent money, I see it as an investment Counting in that power tools are not suited for use in an apartment a good plane should be a good substitute.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-no-5-Stanley-plane-/282024605491?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

The UK is still in the EU (for now), right? Besides the patina (which you won't need to remove to use the plane) this looks like a very decent plane. Similar condition to one that I own.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodworker-...Jointer-40-Scrub-Etc-/111982043193?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not saying don't buy that high end Scrub plane. If you think that's what you need, then by all means get it! It'll be a very high quality tool for sure. Just don't forget to consider picking up some more standard planes. A jack plane or even a smoother has lots of uses. More versatile than a scrub plane, for sure.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

jeremymcon said:


> The UK is still in the EU (for now), right? Besides the patina (which you won't need to remove to use the plane) this looks like a very decent plane. Similar condition to one that I own.


Yes, the UK is still in the EU.
However, the seller says that they may not sell outside the UK. 
I am not even looking at these listings because most of them will not sell for what ever reason, or they might want to make a deal outside Ebay, which means Ebay can't back you up.

But lets assume that I reach an agreement with them:
Price of the Plane = 38€
Shipping & Handling = ~30€ 
New Blade (Inc. S&H) = ~40€
Total = ~108€

Not a bad deal considering that the blade iron might not need replacing and that the plane appears to be in good shape.

The problem is that I cannot inspect the plane before delivery, so if something needs fixing, I will be in a similar situation as now.

A new plane can be returned or replaced. 



jeremymcon said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woodworker-...Jointer-40-Scrub-Etc-/111982043193?nav=SEARCH


US $225.00 for the set.
US $91.20 S&H
US $85.50 To get it off Customs
US $40.00 Customs Tariff
US $75,90 Tax

Total = US $517.60 And I most probably have forgotten to calculate other taxes, tariffs and transportation costs.

Again, not a bad deal, but again, if something needs fixing, I probably can't fix it and if some blades need replacing the cost will be as much or more than a brand new Jack and Jointer from Lie-Nielsen.

For those in the USA, this deal sound excellent!


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok... If those numbers are right then I understand where you're coming from! Where the heck do you live that from have to pay $75 in taxes and $120 to customs on a $225 purchase of used tools? Lol. I guess you have a supplier of the new lie Nielson tools in your country to avoid all that stuff?

And I also thought that since you're in the EU shipping would be less than to get it to the states... Weird. Those numbers seem impossible to me, but I guess things are different wherever the heck you're from!


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds like you made up your mind to me buy the new one me on the other hand I just bought 1 Stanley Bailey type 10 and 4 type 19 and a junk brand plane for 60 dollars missing q few peices but hey after i buy parts I'll have 25-35 in each of that


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Young347 said:


> Sounds like you made up your mind to me buy the new one me on the other hand I just bought 1 Stanley Bailey type 10 and 4 type 19 and a junk brand plane for 60 dollars missing q few peices but hey after i buy parts I'll have 25-35 in each of that


No, my mind is not made up yet. I will explore any possible option.

For example, I was motivated to do a quick ebay search and I found this plane: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-S...A1r30d2pmErttI2LnjGJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Auction had just one hour left so I was not able to bid because I did not had founds in my card, so I didn't get this plane, but it seemed like a good deal. If it was pre-WW2, most probably I would have been tempted to get it, but it didn't say in the listing.



jeremymcon said:


> Ok... If those numbers are right then I understand where you're coming from! Where the heck do you live that from have to pay $75 in taxes and $120 to customs on a $225 purchase of used tools? Lol. I guess you have a supplier of the new lie Nielson tools in your country to avoid all that stuff?
> 
> And I also thought that since you're in the EU shipping would be less than to get it to the states... Weird. Those numbers seem impossible to me, but I guess things are different wherever the heck you're from!


Shipping is automatically calculated by Ebay. I have bought stuff from the States and from my experience the shipping and handling cost is what Ebay calculates.

As for the taxes, you are going to pay Value Added Tax, plus all the other taxes and tariffs that Customs require.
You can save about $50 from that $75 if you go through the whole process yourself, but it would be better to pay one of the "professionals" to do all these things for you. They are friends with the Customs people, if you know what I mean. 

Companies order containers of stuff, so they pay $75 for a batch of containers and all the other taxes and tarrifs. Then the fixed costs are divided between all the items, and $75 divided between 10.000 or 100.000 items is not much; not even when divided between 1.000 items. 
The VAT in Europe is usually ~20%-ish so as a rule of thumb, what costs $100 in the USA will cost €100 in Europe. One Dollar is usually about 80% of a Euro in currency exchange so the VAT compensates.

But for private purchases, you can very easily end up paying two or three times the value of your item in taxes and tariffs, if your item costs enough to be subject to Customs.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Buying an expensive plane is similar to buying an expensive musical instrument. 
If you don't know how to play it, what difference will it make?
Also, if the musical instrument gets out of tune, can you put it back in tune?
A plane requires a learning curve to master. If it gets out of sorts, even a new one, you have to be able to set it up right again. The settings on a plane require a touch, every few hours or less. 
More Stanley brands are sold than any other in the U.S. Would this be the case if they were crap?
I don't think so. A well tuned Stanley can do precision work. Tuning does not require any metal filing for 99% of the woodworkers. Tuning is just making simple adjustments to the plane. 
Any steel bedded plane should be superior to a wooden bedded plane. 
Some of the old antique molding planes looked more like a spoon stuck in a block of wood and their owners cut a mile of molding with this type tool. So I'm pretty critical when I find someone complaining that a brand new plane is crap. I think in many cases, to use an analogy, a real musician can play beautifully on an old, cheap instrument. Same way with woodworking tools.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Toolman50 said:


> Buying an expensive plane is similar to buying an expensive musical instrument.
> If you don't know how to play it, what difference will it make?
> Also, if the musical instrument gets out of tune, can you put it back in tune?
> A plane requires a learning curve to master. If it gets out of sorts, even a new one, you have to be able to set it up right again. The settings on a plane require a touch, every few hours or less.
> ...


I cannot comment on that, I play no musical instruments.

When it comes to Stanleys, everyone praises the old ones, but many complain about the new ones. Many complain about the plastic knob and tote; I don't care that much about that, but when there are many complains about build quality, that is of great importance to me.
Paying €60 and ending up with something a little better or similar to a plane of €14 doesn't seem like a good deal.

Same model plane from Axminster costs €20 more. Both will most probably need a better blade, but Axminster's planes have better reviews.
Would I get an Axminster plane? No. Why? Because it only offers a good base and unlike the sole, the sides can be wibbly wobbly.

Tuning a musical instrument? I might not know how to do that, but I can find the information on the internet and then get software that will detect the sounds and compare them to the right frequencies to compensate for my ears that are not trained for musical instrument tuning. 
I might not be able to play it, but I will be able to tune it; if the design is not inherently flawed.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I'm not sure that's true. Try picking up a trumpet and playing the note you'd typically tune a trumpet to. If you've no experience with it you won't be able to play it, and if you can hit the note you won't be able to hold the pitch steady enough to tune... Or a woodwind instrument with their crazy reeds. Good luck tuning one of those if you've never played it before. 

Just sayin'. If we're talking metaphors, it's possible that hand planes are more like a trumpet or a clarinet than, say, a guitar. 

Good luck with the search, though! Sounds like your location makes it a bit tricky to buy planes in general.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

"If the design is not inherently flawed." I'm a septuagenarian. My experience has been that it is easier to learn both the use and tuning of good or excellent quality (notice that I identified the quality, since the word "quality" used without qualifiers is meaningless) tools and equipment. The new user knows at the start that the better quality tool is not the problem during the learning cycle. Not so true with the lesser quality tool. An experienced craftsman may be able to produce exquisite projects with crap tools, but he/she has the knowledge to overcome or workaround the shortcomings-knowledge not yet acquired by the new user. 
Bottom line - buy the highest quality tool you can find for the money you are willing to spend. "Can afford" is extremely subject to rationalization so I substitute the phrase "willing to spend". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

WesTex said:


> "If the design is not inherently flawed." I'm a septuagenarian. My experience has been that it is easier to learn both the use and tuning of good or excellent quality (notice that I identified the quality, since the word "quality" used without qualifiers is meaningless) tools and equipment. The new user knows at the start that the better quality tool is not the problem during the learning cycle. Not so true with the lesser quality tool. An experienced craftsman may be able to produce exquisite projects with crap tools, but he/she has the knowledge to overcome or workaround the shortcomings-knowledge not yet acquired by the new user.
> Bottom line - buy the highest quality tool you can find for the money you are willing to spend. "Can afford" is extremely subject to rationalization so I substitute the phrase "willing to spend".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an excellent reply. This is why I am interested in top quality planes in the first place. 

Oh, and old Stanleys are included in that category, don't get me wrong people, I LOVE old tools.



jeremymcon said:


> Well I'm not sure that's true. Try picking up a trumpet and playing the note you'd typically tune a trumpet to. If you've no experience with it you won't be able to play it, and if you can hit the note you won't be able to hold the pitch steady enough to tune... Or a woodwind instrument with their crazy reeds. Good luck tuning one of those if you've never played it before.
> 
> Just sayin'. If we're talking metaphors, it's possible that hand planes are more like a trumpet or a clarinet than, say, a guitar.
> 
> Good luck with the search, though! Sounds like your location makes it a bit tricky to buy planes in general.


Or I can make a jig using an air compressor that will play the note for me and keep the same note far longer than any human. It might sound extreme, but it is just a few nuts and bolts, some items that I can Ebay or maybe buy locally if I find them. If the need for any machining and fabrication arises, it will be elementary with no much precision required; precision components should be already available by factories.

Working withing a Thal precision is something that I cannot do at the moment. The required machines are too expensive for me, too heavy and bulky to for an apartment and I think it will not be very legal to use them (because of some idiotic laws).


Indeed. I have searched in local forums and all the "serious" craftsmen, usually musical instrument makers, order their tools from other countries or bring tools with them if the travel to another country. They also had many guides and lists of stores within the E.U, but nothing local.
The best planes I can find locally are new Stanleys.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok... So there's no way you could play a trumpet or clarinet with an air compressor you rigged up at home. They both require a lot if finesse, and precise vibration - buzzing of lips for a trumpet, and buzzing of the reed for a clarinet,control of the direction of the air stream... It'd just be really complicated.


Anyway, just buy the plane you want, already! I'll be interested to know what you decide on and how you like it! Also what you make with it. Love seeing people's projects! Please post here again once you've made up your mind. Now I'm just curious! Will it be the high end scrub plane? Or a fancy low angle jack? Or will you get a traditional style jack plane and camber a second iron?


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello fellow woodworkers!!!

I was away for a long time, meditating away from the troubles of everyday life and all the distractions.

This is what the mail-fairy delivered this Thursday:









After about five minutes of sharpening through various grits of sandpaper, the blade was razor sharp and ready to use.









This is the knot that messed up the Indian (from India) blade. No problem for the Chinese blade.









It even planed this bigger knot. After some quick adjustments I managed to get shavings of 1-2 Thal thickness.


This plane costed like €4,50 including delivery. It can be benefit by a minor flattening of the sole and the wedge, but regardless, it is usable out of the box with a little sharpening (well, in this case it is plastic bag, not box).
This was my first time using a plane that actually planes and the blade is still shaving sharp after planning on these knots. 
For €4,50 I am more than pleased.


----------

